# transplanting peat pellets into pots



## budculese (Mar 7, 2010)

after the bean starts to grow in a peat pellet what size pot should i re-pot them in?


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 7, 2010)

When roots start to show on the outside of your peat - you should go ahead and get them buried. I t-plant to 1 gallons and then to 5. It all depends on your methods and system.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 7, 2010)

At home depot they have clear potting containers for $.50 cents each. I stack them and drill holes in the bottom. They are probably 1qt. As said above, when roots pop out in a few places, I go into the 1qt, organic soil, no nutrients. Prob around 7 days later if kept healthy, they will be ready for final resting place, minimum 5gal. Some re-pot twice in between, I disagree and see no need to, they are ready if well rooted for final home for 9-12 weeks. GL


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 7, 2010)

I use peat pellets too and like Jman said, it all depends what you want to do with them.

 I like putting them in dixi cups after the pellets to get a really tight root ball, then from their I put them in a 5 gal. Give em a week for the roots to settle in and then  I stress the hell out of them. 

People like to make trees I enjoy making bushes lol...


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 7, 2010)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> When roots start to show on the outside of your peat - you should go ahead and get them buried. I t-plant to 1 gallons and then to 5. It all depends on your methods and system.


:yeahthat: 

I also go to 1 gallon and then to a 5 gallon.

Mostly it's clones though in 1.5" cubes, but still the same process.

DD


----------



## Mutt (Mar 7, 2010)

I gently pull the netting off...the netting has caused me probs before.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah I have heard that. Never encountered it per say, but I did have a AK clone that only shot roots out one side and it was a runt throughout.


----------

